# Hello!



## Starflyr3 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello!

I have been lurking in this forum for a little bit, and thought I'd introduce myself.

Im not your typical MA type, on first glance.  It is always something I wanted to do, but it was "not ladylike" according to my Mom (back in the 80s...yes, Im old), so it took me a long time to get here.  Outside of MA, Im a pediatrician, which is fun, since I get to snuggle babies and play with kids all day at work.

When my son was 5, he really wanted to "be a ninja" and wanted to begin with MA of some type.  I went to sign him up, and noticed that a few parents took class with their children.  I decided that I wasnt getting any younger, and I could either sit on my duff and watch class (since I would be there with my son ANYWAY), or I could get up, throw myself in with a bunch of kids, make a bit of a fool of myself, and gain some valuable skills while also getting into shape.  We train with Troy Dorsey, and he calls it karate, though it is mainly based in Tae Kwon Do.  We both recently earned our brown belts, and have about 5 months to advanced brown (candidate), and then another 6 months after that until we can (possibly) test for black belt.  

I am also taking weapons classes in bo staff and nunchucks.

Im in my late 30s, and have several health challenges that have impacted training.  I have hypermobility of most of my joints, and have so far had 3 major joint surgeries one shoulder, and 1 for each knee (including an ACL repair in Dec 2016). I also have chronic, progressive, autoimmune arthritis (something like rheumatoid arthritis in the spine) which limits the amount of sparring and high impact falling I can do.  I also make sure to supplement MA training with strength training with a personal trainer twice a week (with the hypermobility and arthritis and injuries, Im just not comfortable doing it by myself), plus I consult regularly with my orthopedist, my chiropractor, and my rheumatologist to make sure Im not doing more harm than good.

I have had to make modifications to several self defense skills, and I will also say that some of the recent skills we are responsible for (360 round kicks and heel rakes) are definitely challenging - especially for my knees!

I have made it back from each setback, and I am NOT going to let anything stop me from continuing to train in MA.  I recently started my daughter (5), and she should test for gold belt next week.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Tames D (Mar 30, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 31, 2017)

Starflyr3 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have been lurking in this forum for a little bit, and thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> ...


Welcome along, it is lovely to have you here! and thank you for sharing some of your MA journey to here xo  you have said you made it back from each setback.. in my experience is not every person who can do this.. can you say what attributes you possess or work on to facilitate that in you? Wishes Jx


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2017)

for the record, compared to me and several others here..... your not old, you are actually one of the younger posters.... welcome to MT, and love your determination.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 31, 2017)

Welcome to MT! You certainly are one of the younger people, I'm old enough to be your mum for a start! So from that point of view take it from me you are doing brilliantly with your martial arts, I have a couple of friends with Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome, one was an MMA fighter ( and nuclear scientist I must add ) the other was a teacher. It's debilitating but both are like you and carry on regardless.


----------



## donald1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello!


----------



## Jut (Mar 31, 2017)

Starflyr3 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have been lurking in this forum for a little bit, and thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> ...


Welcome, young lady.


----------



## wingerjim (Mar 31, 2017)

Starflyr3 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have been lurking in this forum for a little bit, and thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> ...


Welcome Starflyr3


----------



## Steve (Mar 31, 2017)

Welcome!  I wanted to be a ninja when I was younger, as well.


----------



## Starflyr3 (Mar 31, 2017)

Jenna said:


> Welcome along, it is lovely to have you here! and thank you for sharing some of your MA journey to here xo  you have said you made it back from each setback.. in my experience is not every person who can do this.. can you say what attributes you possess or work on to facilitate that in you? Wishes Jx



Thanks!

Im not sure, I think Im just stubborn, really.  When I was younger, I took ballet.  I didnt have the "right" (Balanchine) body type for it, but I loved the discipline and the things I could do.  I lost a lot of that in med school, residency, having 2 kids, and working, since it was SO busy, and I want to get it back.   

I need to set a good example for my son, as well.  When we became green belts, we signed a pledge to continue working until we earned our black belts - he has had some tough times in sticking it out, but I will hold him to that.  If I want to hold him to it, I have to hold myself to it also.  

Perseverance is something that I HAD to develop to get through medical school and residency.  My mantra was, "If you dont feel stupid at least once a day, you've wasted a day."  And even if you look like a fool in class or on the wards, you still go back the next day, having studied harder - you dont just quit!

The other thing I can think of is that Ive been told I have to keep working out/moving to get full function back to my repaired joints, and I need to keep the arthritic joints moving or they will likely grow together (ankylose).  I *could* do this in a gym, but honestly, I HATE the gym (which is why I have a trainer), and I dont feel like I learn anything new from it.  With MA, there is a lot of positive reinforcement and the ability to see progress (even if it's small).

Plus, it's fun and makes me more confident in my ability to handle situations without having to scream helplessley  for the nearest man to come to my rescue.  I always hated that portrayal of women.

plus, you know, Yoda.  "Do or do not, there is no try."


----------



## Jenna (Apr 2, 2017)

Starflyr3 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Im not sure, I think Im just stubborn, really.  When I was younger, I took ballet.  I didnt have the "right" (Balanchine) body type for it, but I loved the discipline and the things I could do.  I lost a lot of that in med school, residency, having 2 kids, and working, since it was SO busy, and I want to get it back.
> 
> ...


You have an inspiring attitude, is a pleasure to read  I appreciate what you have written, specially about your joint pledge xo thank you and all of my wishes to you and yours


----------



## Buka (Apr 2, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk you old lady, you.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 2, 2017)

Welcome. As others have mentioned, you won't be the old fart here (we actually have one member whose username is "Geezer", and I don't think he's the oldest, either).

You'll find a wide range of opinions, and just as many people willing to share them. Sometimes we are wrong, though we won't usually admit it without growling. Most folks here are a lot of fun. Oh, and don't listen to @Buka . That old dude's gone crazy from the stress of living in Hawaii.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Apr 3, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Oh, and don't listen to @Buka . That old dude's gone crazy from the stress of living in Hawaii.



looool what could be so stressful about living in hawaii?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 3, 2017)

senseiblackbelt said:


> looool what could be so stressful about living in hawaii?


It's all that sunshine and ocean. It wears on a guy.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 4, 2017)

Welcome to the board!


----------

